# email on se k300i



## Bobey (Sep 9, 2006)

im using se k300i and Bsnl Portal service for net access ,
i ave yahoo email id, but when i configure my mobile email client as 
incoming server : pop.mail.yahoo.co.in
outgoing server : smtp.mail.yahoo.co.in 
ports default 25, 110 
mailbox n email address : email address removed- mehul
but whenever i tried to send & rec mail error occured can not connect to server so help me plz .
thanks in advance


----------



## deepgeek2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Bobey said:
			
		

> im using se k300i and Bsnl Portal service for net access ,
> i ave yahoo email id, but when i configure my mobile email client as
> incoming server : pop.mail.yahoo.co.in
> outgoing server : smtp.mail.yahoo.co.in
> ...


 
Yahoo?!! POP3 Access??!! Are you sure?
AFAIK this service is a paid service. Have you subscribed to YAHOO PLUS?


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah it's paid. Also, it isn't a good idea to post your e-mail address around here.


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 9, 2006)

can ne1 tell me how 2 subscribe for this email service...i hv d same mobile n also wat wud i charged for this

cheers


----------



## Bobey (Sep 11, 2006)

deepgeek2 said:
			
		

> Yahoo?!! POP3 Access??!! Are you sure?
> AFAIK this service is a paid service. Have you subscribed to YAHOO PLUS?


yahoo pop is paid service so how can i subscribe n tell me if any server provide free pop access for email plz .
thanks for reply .


----------



## Bobey (Sep 22, 2006)

i ave build up email account on gmail and setup my mobile client for gmail but still when i tried to send and recieve messages same error occured server not found .
plz plz plz some 1 help me ...


----------



## Bobey (Sep 28, 2006)

i think dis trouble is because i don't know da DNS address for CellOne in Rajasthan .
if some one knew it plz tell me ?


----------

